# Knie-Protektoren gesucht f. 6-jährigen



## czippi (18. April 2008)

Hi!
Da ja bald die "kurze-Hosen-Zeit" wieder ansteht und mein Sohn sich letzten Sommer seine Pedalen bei unseren Haldentouren in die Schienbeine gehauen hat, will ich ihm mit Darth-Vader-Protektoren für die Knie/Schienbeine eine Freude zum Geburtstag machen. 
Sieht cool aus und macht mehr Spaß wenn er gut geschützt ist.

Jetzt wird Sohni 7 und die marktüblichen "Kids"-Protektoren sind oft erst für größere Kids (so ab ca. 10/11Jahre) passend. Ausserdem gibts die ja nicht wie Sand am Meer in jedem Shop -> ist also mühselig bzw unmöglich versch. Modelle anzuprobieren.
Wer kann hier einen Tip zu gut sitzenden Knee-/Shinguards für Knirpse geben?
Die find ich bis jetzt gut: O'Neal - Revolver Knee Guard Pivot Type
http://www.onealshop.com/?gclid=CPqNkfTC5JICFRHXXgodmCllvw
(kann der Papa auch als Ellbogenschutz nehmen  )

Grüße, czippi

(keine Bange: der Kleine wird zu nichts gezwungen, wozu er keine Lust oder Angst hat  )


----------



## Renato (19. April 2008)

Der Motorradzubehör-Händler Louis hat einige Protectoren im Programm.
Eine Filiale zum anprobieren findet sich in jeder größeren Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrial (29. April 2008)

Meine Jungs trialen und da kommt es auch oft vor, dass das Pedal gegen das Schienbein knallt. Wir haben einfach Ellenbogenschützer fürs Motorrad geholt. Die erfüllen voll ihren Zweck und sind günstig dazu.

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/group/1...kleidung/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html#


----------



## rabidi (2. Mai 2008)

Mein Sohn (8) fährt welche von AXO, sind extra für Kinder. Haben letztes Jahr in meinem Bikeshop nur 14 Euro gekostet. Jetzt fährt er auch noch nen AXO Fullface Helm (sieht cool aus).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bugxx (18. Mai 2008)

Mein Sohn (5 1/2) fährt mit sixsixone 2x4 Elbow Guards in Größe M. Die sind ohne fette Hartschalen, daher dezenter und angenehm zu tragen. Die passen mir am Arm und ihm perfekt an den Beinen. Er findet sie cool und ich hab auch was davon...


----------



## czippi (19. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Danke für die Tipps.
habe erstmal ein Paar ADIDAS Fußball-Schienbeinschoner gekauft.
Die gibts in Gr. XXS und sind auch zum kicken zu gebrauchen.
Werden dann beim Hardcore-Biken mit seinen TSG-Inline-Knieschützern kombiniert.
Grüße, Micha


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2008)

sehr leichter AZONIC DH/FR Helm in grösse S.
  für 30 euro inkl. versicherter versand abzugeben.










der Helm ist -NEU-


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehr leichter AZONIC DH/FR Helm in grösse S.
> für 30 euro inkl. versicherter versand abzugeben.
> 
> 
> ...





hab wieder ein paar helme da... 
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=140304


----------



## Flueffel (16. Januar 2009)

also ich hatte früher auch einfach ellenbogenschoner genommen^^ aber ich denke beim motocrosshändler um die ecke gibts auch spezielle kinderschoner, die kleinen knirpse fahren ja auch schon motocross


----------



## czippi (3. Februar 2009)

Flueffel schrieb:


> also ich hatte früher auch einfach ellenbogenschoner genommen^^ aber ich denke beim motocrosshändler um die ecke gibts auch spezielle kinderschoner, die kleinen knirpse fahren ja auch schon motocross



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Mein Sohn war, seit er 4 war, auf einer Yamaha PW50 unterwegs. Die Knieschoner sind oft für ca. 8+jährige.
"Um die Ecke" findest Du da nix.


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Februar 2009)

... von sixsixone gibts protektoren in kinder grössen.

z.b. den hier 





grössentabelle 

bei jedem cosmic händler, so er es denn bestellt  was wohl das hauptproblem darstellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Mein Sohn war, seit er 4 war, auf einer Yamaha PW50 unterwegs. Die Knieschoner sind oft für ca. 8+jährige.
> "Um die Ecke" findest Du da nix.



motocrossschoner sind oft erheblich steifer. also obacht, falls der knirps kurbeln sollte...


----------



## czippi (9. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> motocrossschoner sind oft erheblich steifer. also obacht, falls der knirps kurbeln sollte...



genau! Und deswegen fährt er TSG-Junior-Knieschützer vom Skaten (andere gehen auch) in Kombination mit adidas XXS (oder XXXS?) Fußball-Schienbeinschoner von Adidas. Unser Modell v Adidas hat am Knochel ein breites Gummi (so als ob an einer Soche die Zehen und die Ferse abgeschnitten ist). Dadurch rutschen sie nicht.


----------

